# Excision Hints, Tips & Tricks.....



## ksb0211 (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wondering if there is anyone out there that has any hints, tips or tricks (or links to articles) when it comes to coding excisions of lesions, lipomas, etc.  For example, the difference between the CPT 11XXX or 2XXXX.  
Thanks in advance.

~Kelly


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 14, 2011)

*Beneath the SubQ*

BEFORE you code from the musculoskeletal section, the tumor/cyst/mass/growth must be located BENEATH the subq tissues, and *in the deep soft tissues, below the fascial plane or within the muscle. * (highlighted info from Encoder Pro lay description of 27327).

I would think that most of the time, dermatologists do not perform procedures this far into the soft tissue. 

If you are using the CPT codes from the musculoskeletal section, you do NOT code the wound repair separately. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

